# Eating his poop! D:



## Drakmanka (Jul 27, 2015)

I just spotted one of my boys eating a VERY fresh poop in the cage. His brother is taking advantage of their free-roam time and is on my bed, napping, so I know that he's definitely eating his own poo. Why the heck is he doing this??


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Some animals eats their own "droppings" to get "all" the nutrients.I don't think it's common in rats.


----------



## ratwench (Sep 27, 2016)

When I was doing research on rats prior to getting mine, I actually read that they'll occasionally eat their own poop for the nutrients. I don't know how common it is, but I've seen my own rats doing it and I'm not particular worried about it. It's a little odd but, as far as I know, harmless.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I think its because sometimes not all of the nutrients are absorbed during the first trip through digestive system so they eat it again. Even gorillas do it.


----------



## Munchies (Nov 23, 2014)

Mine does it. I read it's somewhere that it's normal. I also read that guinea pigs even keep one in their "butt pockets" at all times in case they get peckish.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

http://ratguide.com/care/behavior/coprophagy.php 

It is actually essential for rats to consume their waste.


----------



## Drakmanka (Jul 27, 2015)

Huh. I guess I've just never seen my rats do this before. Good to know it's normal and healthy.


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

I thought there were two different kinds of poop. The kind that goes in the litter box and another kind that is stored in the 'back door' which contains nutrients. I've never witnessed my rats eating poop from the back door but sure as heck have witnessed them with a piece in their little hands nibbling away at them and what crosses my mind is, _"OMG, I kiss them on the lips. Yuck! _(their lips and muzzle are so cute)". Thankfully in the four years I've been kissing my pet rats I haven't gotten sick! Maybe I'm getting leftovers, who knows? Ha!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I let my rats lick my face and my lips, lol, I'm still alive and in great health😝


----------



## Drakmanka (Jul 27, 2015)

Ahah! That was my first thought when I saw him munching away at a turd as well! I've even had rats whom I've let "play dentist" in my mouth. Somehow I've never gotten an infection from it. I guess somehow their mouths are still incredibly clean in spite of the poop eating habits.


----------

